# Your first Cuban cigar.



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I searched to see if this has been covered and I came up with nothing, so I apologize if it has.

Please share with us here what your first Cuban cigar was. Please also feel free to include details such as when, where, who you were with, how you liked it, what you were doing, what occasion it was, who it was from, etc.

Well, I'll start off. My first was a RASS from '03 gifted to me from germantownrob. I smoked it after a glorious come-from-behind victory from Ohio State over Michigan on Nov. 19, 2005. People say you always still have feelings for your first love, and I love the RASS! Got a box on the way in fact, but it was truly the greatest cigar I have had to date.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't remember honestly. Was way back in 97 :r


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, I remember that day very well 

I was on my honeymoon in Cabo San Lucas and while walking on the beach with my wife after just arriving, we came to a little restaurant which had a small humi full of cubans. I quickly ponied up for an H. Upmannn Coronas Major and we headed back to the beach to enjoy the sunset. Oh what a memory! Walking with the love of my life, enjoying the sunset and spectacular view of Cabo and savoring my very first cuban which was just like butter in my mouth! Just thinking about that trip causes me to have urges to go back - hmmmm.... I do have some freq. flyer miles!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> People say you always still have feelings for your first love, and I love the RASS! Got a box on the way in fact, but it was truly the greatest cigar I have had to date.


You're right, Todd. Although the Upmann Majors aren't the best smoke in the world, they have a special place in my heart. I keep a ready supply in my humi and every time I reach for one, I get a little nostalgic.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Got one seting in the humi right now. One day i will sprout my cuban wings and fly.........straight down the rest of the hill.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't remember mine either, been well over twenty years.
What I do remember is that it was an Upmann.
Purchased several legally in Windsor Ontario, and smuggled them back into the USA in my front shirt pocket.

I think they finally took my 'wanted' poster down at the post office last year.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like paradise to me, Nick.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Although the Upmann Majors aren't the best smoke in the world


Hey now! I like them personally. A nice smoke, not too much but not too little either. My first was an 03' BBF. I was screwed from the start. Now all I crave are Boli's. I'm a monster now. :SM


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

My first was a Cohiba....I was in Ottawa and playing pool. A business associate asked if I ever had a cuban cigar and I said no so she bought me a Cohiba....don't know what kind etc.

I wasn't much of a cigar smoker yet and I remember it being very strong so I don't think I appreciated it....did I mention good Canadian beer was involved too :al 

Anyway, I brought bake a nice Cohiba from Germany this summer and it's resting in my humidor for awhile....I'm sure it will be more appreciated than the last one.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

King Cat said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that day very well
> 
> I was on my honeymoon in Cabo San Lucas and while walking on the beach with my wife after just arriving, we came to a little restaurant which had a small humi full of cubans. I quickly ponied up for an *H. Upmannn Coronas Major* and we headed back to the beach to enjoy the sunset. Oh what a memory! *Oh Yeah!*
> hmmmm.... I do have some freq. flyer miles!


Unfortunately, my first experiences were not very good ones, but the mystique of Havanas brought me back.
I began smoking cigars in 1996 and in October of that year my parents went to visit Canada and at my request brought back a Habano assortment for me to try.
My first sticks were legendary . . . a Monte 2 and an Epi 2. BOTH SUCKED!!
Figure 1) my palate hadn't evolved enough yet, 2) cigars from those years weren't made from the best tobacco crops, 3) they had been stored in dryer humidity (RH 60's) whereas I like my cigars a bit on the wet side (RH 70's). The vendor, I know, is very reputable and well established, I actually visited him a couple of years later.

Now, my first box of Havanas was Cohiba Lancero from the early 90's. They were divine. But that's another story.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

a RASS.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

1982, home on leave, smoked a Montecristo #1 with an old man that went to my church, he died the next year and willed me over 30 boxes of great old smokes. Hooked ever since, but hadn't bought any boxes again til Mid 90s.
Now I am standing at the base of the double black diamond slope motioning for other suckers to come on down.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My first one was about eight years ago, a BBF. To this day, my best cigar memory and the best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Punch Petit Coronation my friend brough back from Cancun for me. Smoked on the night my dog Benny (RIP) was put to sleep this past summer.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

SLR Serie A. Was good. Very good. In fact I would almost like to return to that LCDH just to smoke some singles. In retrospect I now know they have shelves of well aged smokes. The SLR was from a box with a NIVELACUSO code (pre-99).


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

My first cuban was about a week ago, it was a Cohiba Siglo VI. This is taken from this thread: "All I can say is that it's what everyone told me it would be, and then some! I went out with a few friends, had a great bleu cheese burger, dropped the girls off, and went off with my buddy for a smoke. We sat on his back porch for about two hours and discussed the previously mentioned girls while I nubbed that bad boy. The only thing that comes to mind when I think back to it is CREAMY... oh yeah, and SMOOTH.. so smooth I could exhale it through my nose without the slightest tickle. Oh yeah, and THICK... the smoke rings I blew with that thing were AMAZING, my best to date. I'd have won the smoke ring contest hands down if I'd had this thing.. Even my buddy (who doesn't smoke cigars, except a few puffs off mine occasionally) was amazed by how it tasted/smoked. Excellent construction, one vein, but that didn't really bother me. Pre-light draw was a little tight, but as soon as I lit it, it loosened up to just right. The smoke was THICK and blueish, and plenty of it. Oh yeah, did I mention it was THICK? Even on a full stomach, I got a nice buzz off of it, nubbed it as low as I could go, almost needed a roach clip."


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My first Cuban was a Quintero that my roommate brought a box back from France. This is in 1992 and I remember them as being quite strong and humbling. Just after that I bought some Cohiba Robustos, Bolivar Robustos, and Punch Tubos in Amsterdam from Hajenius.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine was a RASS about 4 months ago sitting right here reading this forum.
It was and still is the best cigar I've had to date.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah heck, i've tried, but i just can't remember. It was just about a year ago, a gift from Mo. Damn, my age must be catching up with me.

I do remember my first box, PDS4's from '04 -- they sucked. The vendor sent me a new box, much much better.

_____
rm


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

My first and only cuban was a cohiba siglo I, and it was the best smoke Ive had to date.. I just can't afford to buy more 
Scott


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

San Cristobal - El Morro

About 1 1/2 years ago. Couldn't tell much because I wasn't even smoking cigars at the time except for the occaissonal one with friends. But I did know it was better than anything else I had smoked.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

My first great Cuban experince also came on my honeymoon. This last August my wife and I went to Playa del Carmen and I had a Punch Punch that I loved. I still love those Punch Punchs but everything else combined to make it it a great cigar experince. Sitting with my new wife, on the beach....


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Party Short last april. Yummy but didn't get me hooked. What got me hooked was the Boli Pc's I smoked later that week.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Siglo II a while back...


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

my first cuban was also the first cigar i ever smoked. Romeo y Julieta Belvederes.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

about 12 years ago, a friend had come back from a vacation in spain and was able to bring back a box of cohiba siglo... neither of us can remember if they were IIs, IIIs or IVs. the size, in my memory, makes me think they were IIIs. no matter, cuz that was a life-changing event. prior to that smoke, my preference were ashton maduros and i was still a cigarette smoker at that time so i would only occasionally (once per month) have a cigar. well, the cohiba really rocked my world. i had never tasted anything so robust, spicy so... *cuban*. amazing smoke.

i attribute my love for a good cigar (especially havanas) as one of the main reasons i've been able to give up cigarettes. so far, anyway...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> i had never tasted anything so robust, spicy so... *cuban*. amazing smoke.
> 
> i attribute my love for a good cigar (especially havanas) as one of the main reasons i've been able to give up cigarettes. so far, anyway...


Well said! And congrats on getting off of those cigarettes as well.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

cohiba coronas especiales, my friend and i both had one in tijuana, mexico. this was late 80's at the beginning of the cigar resurgance. the flavors exceeded anything i had previously experienced in the non cuban realm.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Millow said:


> my first cuban was also the first cigar i ever smoked. Romeo y Julieta Belvederes.


Ditto. Mine was an RyJ Churchill about a year ago.

I am NOT counting the drug store joke sticks handed out at a wedding as my first. That'd be like saying you can lose your virginity by looking at a Playboy centerfold. Paper doesn't count as a smoke... or a woman.

If the skin isn't creamy and flavorful, it never happened.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PSD4 in March of 05. Just a few weeks after I joined CS. P-Town Smokes sent me one in my first PIF. It was ON like a pot of neckbones. Havn't had one that good since. Smoked it on the steps behind the radio station on a warm Saturday afternoon.:w 

:ms NCRM


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

My first was a Boli PC back in august I think.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I remember.

It was the fall of 1990 and I was in Italy and the cigar was a Monte #2.

I have been hooked and these have been my favs ever since then.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I remember.
> 
> It was the fall of 1990 and I was in Italy and the cigar was a Monte #2.
> 
> I have been hooked and these have been my favs ever since then.


You lucky traveling bastages. :fu


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

My first cuban was a Cohiba Robusto. In Oct. '04 I ordered a box, and when they came in I couldn't wait to light one up. At the time, I was not overwhelmed. The last one of that box I had was very tasty, though. In a few years they'll be ready.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Unfortunately, my first experiences were not very good ones, but the mystique of Havanas brought me back.
> I began smoking cigars in 1996 and in October of that year my parents went to visit Canada and at my request brought back a Habano assortment for me to try.
> My first sticks were legendary . . . a Monte 2 and an Epi 2. BOTH SUCKED!!
> Figure 1) my palate hadn't evolved enough yet, 2) cigars from those years weren't made from the best tobacco crops, 3) they had been stored in dryer humidity (RH 60's) whereas I like my cigars a bit on the wet side (RH 70's). The vendor, I know, is very reputable and well established, I actually visited him a couple of years later.
> ...


My first stick was a Coro! Like Mo, I think my palate wasnt ready so for the forbidden fruit. I hate to say this and no disrespect intended, but even to this day i still dont like the coros....


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

A gifted PSD4 (thanks Tony) last summer, got the "twang" right away...full, strong, and tasty....loved it!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

H Upmann Coronas Major Tubo my dad brought me back from a business trip in China. I took almost 2 hours smoking it and I loved every minute of it. I had only smoked a few NCs before that and after I got done smoking it I had the biggest buzz I have ever had but it was well worth it.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Cohiba Coronas Especiales, it was a single, the ones that come in their own box. I enjoyed it very much, but the draw was a little tight.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

My first was in 78 when I was on a Med cruise with a bunch of other leathernecks on the beach drinking wine and being ugly Americans. I have no idea what they were, hell probably fakes for all I know. Then in Mexico on a real cruise with my Ex, again I have no idea. The first that I know what it was about 3 years ago I had a La Gloria Cubana Tainos that my nephew brought back. Then over a year ago my first PSD4 gifted to me by radaR and its been slip sliding away ever since.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

A farmie from buddy Cabo. Right before I joined this board. He got me back into cigars big time.


Stacey


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

A Ramon Allones about 4 years ago. Given to me by a good friend while we had some Jack Daniels and good times. It was a great smoke with great ash, flavor, and burn and left me wanting more.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

A Bolivar Belicoso about 6 days ago from donweb. I had it with a nice stout microbrew on a leather couch next to a fire in a cigarlounge after lunch. My first cuban and my first indoor smoke. It's now so painful everytime I have to go sit outside on my lawn chair. It was a great smoke. Needless to say, as soon as I have my humi I'll be ordering my first couple of boxes.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

PsD4 back in the late 80s in Cuba.Smoked some from a roller before that but the D4 was first brand name.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

A Siglo II about 8 years ago (graduation from college). That was about it for a number of years. Then I went on a trip to the Caribbean with some buddies. Bought a box of MC#2s from an LCDH and smoked a Punch Punch. Then THAT was it for a couple of years. About 2 years ago I joined another forum and got turned onto a few sources. Picked up some Cosacos, then PSD4s, then RASS, then MC4, then 20-30 boxes later. . . 

. . .here I am. I can't stop!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bump! Let's hear some new ones!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Bump! Let's hear some new ones!


Happy to oblige.

Berlin, the summer of 1999. Monte #2 consumed while taking a sight-seeing boat trip.

Berlin is a beautiful city, more bridges than Venice, dozens of world class museums, lively night life.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

My first cuban cigar was a fake Montecristo LE 2005. This was one of those that my friend brought back from Cuba that was rolled outside of the factory. 

Not knowing anything about cuban cigars at that time, I sold the same cigars to my friends. I gifted the same friends with real ISOMS months later when I was able to get hold of real ones.

My first real cuban cigar was gifted to me by Tech-Ninja. It was a cigarillo-sized Partagas. It was last March 2006. The tasted was something totally different that I've smoked before. They were very tasty and the taste lingers on my mount. I said to myself, "Bonggoy you are in trouble".


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

ToddziLLa said:


> I searched to see if this has been covered and I came up with nothing, so I apologize if it has.
> 
> .....


Todd I also searched and foud the following:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8524

:w


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I probably smoked a Cohiba several years ago before I ever smoked cigars. All I remember thinking was, "Big Deal?"

The next ISOM was Christmas night 2005. I had been smoking NCs for about a year. The bother-in-law brought some Monte #4s that he picked up in Germany. We took them outside and sat in our Explorer, with the windows rolled down, the heater running and the radio on.

It was, without a doubt, the BEST cigar I had smoked EVER ... smooth, earthy ... perfect. 

I'm one of those strange folks that removes the band before I smoke a cigar. It was too dark, I guess, but I didn't remove this one. I still have the singed band that will have a prominent place in my eventual band display.

It was a experience I will always remember. I can even remember what was playing on the radio.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I won't count numerous likely fakes I had in the east bloc back in the eighties; those were unmemorable to say the least.
Then just last Friday night...

A San Cristobal La Punta;
The draw and construction were perfect; the taste amazing.
If I had a roach clip I'd have used it - the cigar was that good.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Cohiba Double Corona EL 2003 on graduation night courtesy of Stogieman.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Montecristo Tubo for me. I'm not counting the fakes I've smoked before that.....


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I thought is was a PSD 4, but later found out is wasn't...The first for real was a *1984* LGC Long Panatela. Talk about smooooth. I didn't have a true appreciation of what it was until after the herf.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> I searched to see if this has been covered and I came up with nothing, so I apologize if it has.
> 
> Please share with us here what your first Cuban cigar was. Please also feel free to include details such as when, where, who you were with, how you liked it, what you were doing, what occasion it was, who it was from, etc.
> 
> Well, I'll start off. My first was a RASS from '03 gifted to me from germantownrob. I smoked it after a glorious come-from-behind victory from Ohio State over Michigan on Nov. 19, 2005. People say you always still have feelings for your first love, and I love the RASS! Got a box on the way in fact, but it was truly the greatest cigar I have had to date.


See my review of the Fonseca KDT Cadette posted today...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Punch RS12 obtained from Icehog as part of a sampler as I sat with a friend on a chilly early winter's eve at the Jersey Shore freezing my nards off... but it was *so* worth it. Still love 'em, but prefer the Punch/Punch, though there are many others that have tugged on my heart strings.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Monte No. 2 from 02. I smoke it in 2004 and thought I was in heaven. It had everything I expected and even more, very complex. From then on I've been able to enjoy NC's but nothing compares to ISOM's in my opinion.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Romeu & Julieta Exhibition Nº 4 :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

1997 Monte Especial No. 1 received from Mr. Klugs in a NST. Smoked on 1-13-06, about 6-7 hours after a meal, sadly there were two problems. 1) I should have waited till I had some more cuban experience, so I would have really appreciated it. 2) 6 hours after a meal, being new to cigars, and smoking a stick...well, u (yeah the one and only time, and a lesson learned)

Have had another since, and these are some great sticks!!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

A PSD4 gifted to me by altbier in my NST last year. Was definitely the best cigar I'd had up to that point, and possibly since then as well. Smooth, creamy, even the scent of the smoke was great! I blew many rings with this cigar too - it was so easy. I eventually bought a box of PSD4s for myself!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that day very well
> 
> I was on my honeymoon in Cabo San Lucas and while walking on the beach with my wife after just arriving...


King, my first Cuban was also in Cabo San Lucas (Mex) My wife and I were there to be with our friends as they got married on the beach. Where did you stay? We stayed at the Esperanza (sp?) Beautiful little town and area (cept for the drive from the airport )

My first cuban was a Romeo Y Julieta Exhibition no. 4. I remember it being unbelievabley strong but like nothing i had ever had. A few months later i would fall HARD down the slope and begin trying habanos reguarly. For me its not so much that smoke, but the entire RyJ that brings me back to that special place


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I was in Montreal and went to a wonderful cigar and pipe shop, Blatter & Blatter. I told one of the owners, Pierre, that I was going to spend the day sampling Cuban cigars as I had never had one.

Pierre was very kind and guided me through many cigars, beginning with mild and going to pretty strong. I want to say the first one I had was a Partagas, but that might be wrong.

All day long I smoked and spoke to some very interesting people that included an associate editor of the English paper in Montreal, a psychologist, a guy who had just completed his first solo flight in a helicopter and a blue collar worker who barely spoke any English.

At the end of the day, Pierre gave me a cigar and told me thanks for coming. What a wonderful place to first experience the fine tobacco of Cuba!


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

My First Cuban Cigar... Was a Bolivar Royal Corona. That was a few years back. 

I still remember that day, I was pretty excited to get home from work, I went out on the patio with the cigar in hand. At first, I just looked at it, kinda like a little kid looking at a new toy. I took the time to notice the triple cap, the wrapper was like silk, a beautiful reddish brown color, What I remember of the first draw after I light it was that Cuban Cigar Twang to it. Having smoked N/C's for a number of years, I was able to notice a difference right away. 

Ohhh the memories of it all... Well I know what my next purchase is going to be, I haven't had a BRC in a while... I think it is time for a revisit of them. 


Deez


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

From my cigar journal:

June 21, 1997. H. Upmann Coronas Major. 

Rich and powerful aroma, earthy. A little raw at first but gradually becomes more complex. Never subtle! Not an elegant cigar, all muscle...not sure I could handle a bigger one (though I wouldn't pass one up.) Exceptional strength, a war-time smoke. Maybe this is how Kennedy stood up to Kruschev. Intense aftertaste. Kicked my ass completely. 
----
At the time I was just starting my first real job and living in a crappy apartment in a crappy part of town. It was a quiet night and I was on the landing outside my front door. I heard someone all the way across the parking lot say, "Someone is smoking a cigar." You betcha. 

And maybe it's an embellishment of memory, but I remember the smoke was blue. I still have the tube in a prominent place on my bookshelf. 

Great thread. Good memories.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine was a SCdlH El Principe gifted to me from Dustin last year. Thar seems like ages ago and I sure have learned a lot since then.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Back in November, I saw a post in the herf forum by a guy calls himself DaKlugs  asking if there was anyone in Milwaukee that wanted to get together for a quick smoke before he catches a plane home. Hell yeah, I say - I'm always game for a quick smoke and was looking forward to meeting another CS BOTL.

My cherry went pop, pop as we sampled a couple of '98 898s - a varnished and a nonvarnished - each, per person, as in smoke one then smoke the other. Can't remember which we smoked first but dang, after 3 straight hours of smokin', I was gettin' a little green  

I've been in free fall ever since


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

A RyJ. I don't remember the vitola but it was a small cigar in a tube.

cohibaguy


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't remember the first one. I was a cigarette smoker for 25 years. During that time I smoked the odd Cuban cigar but never liked them. As a cigarette smoker I couldn't understand or relate to smoking something without inhaling, so anytime I smoked a cigar I would inhale. Obviously, this didn't enamor me to the cigar hobby. 6 Years ago, after seeing many friends and family literally smoke themselves to death, I decided to undergo the torturous adventure of quitting. I took a self prescribed abstinence from tobacco for several years after that because I saw more then a few friends fall off the wagon by smoking cigars. 3 years ago I took a vacation to Cuba. Even though I was staying at a resort, I wanted to experience some of the Cuban culture. The only thing I could think of that Cuba was famous for was cigars. So I made a vow before going that I would smoke a cigar everyday while in Cuba, even though I didn't smoke. The first Cuban cigar I smoked that I actually enjoyed was the first one in Cuba, a Montecristo #4. It was excellent.  Who knew it would lead to this?


----------



## olateone (Jan 1, 2000)

Marlboro


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

It seems like typically gorillas tried their first as a single. Well, as soon as I joined CS, I was constantly reading these stories, like the ones above, of how unbelievably great the Cubies are. I held off for a reasonable amount of time, but just decided to purchase my first Cuby cigar, no less my first box, a couple of months after joining. I suppose it was because the general consensus of the posts recommended BBFs, not exclusively of course, that was my choice. I was not disappointed. I still have 12 left and obviously need to get another box. It is an obsession, this cigar hobby.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bump for some more stories! :cb


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Bump for some more stories! :cb


Okay I'll go... Mine (that I definitely knew of, was a RASS. A friend gave it to me at a party for another friend back in the fall. I let it rest for a coupla months and fired it up. It was excellent! I couldn't believe a cigar could taste so good. So within 2 weeks of that I bought my first box of Cuban cigars (RASS). They are excellent cigars and I love them still. Even though I am beginning an exploration of cuban cigars and developing more variety in my rotation, I always know about how good the RASS are, and will make sure I always have some in my humi.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

RASCC was my first I think
gifted to me by poker I think it had a few years on it
it was OUTSTANDING


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a Party Short last week on Wednesday night I think it was. Gifted to me by a true BOTL Trishield. IT was glorious! I have a couple more to try now, but the RASS is starting to get my attention. :ss


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I believe mine was a Vintage Monti #2 and I was at the Fredsters house .I'm not sure how many years ago 4 or 5 i think....
I remember smoking it down till it was burning my fingers. Fred asked me if i needed a clip for it. My God that was a Great Cigar :ss You never forget your first.

Mike


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

2002 Hoyo Epicire #1. God that thing was awesome, i'll never forget. So creamy and nutty. Good thing I still have the rest of the box.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia (Dec 12, 2006)

My first Cuban was a Montecristo Tubo, and my second was a Ryj Tubo No.1.
Those two cigars introduced me to this fine world of Cigars.
Befor that ive only had Machinemade such as Henri Winterman and King Edward. Moastly because Newyears eve, Cognac and cigars looked cool.
Today i smoke some Cubans now and then, but i find that there is a lot of NC that is just as great, and even better than Cubans.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> My first Cuban was a Montecristo Tubo, and my second was a Ryj Tubo No.1.
> Those two cigars introduced me to this fine world of Cigars.
> Befor that ive only had Machinemade such as Henri Winterman and King Edward. Moastly because Newyears eve, Cognac and cigars looked cool.
> Today i smoke some Cubans now and then, but i find that there is a lot of NC that is just as great, and even better than Cubans.


a buddy of mine brought me a RyJ tubo 1
tasty smoke


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

romeo hermoso #2 limitada


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

1996 island of Bermuda. Picked up a Montecristo Especiale. Been hooked since then.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

My first *real* cuban was from my first purchase: a Cohiba Robusto. It was very good, but essentially, I was not overwhelmed. For my next order I bought a box of VRDA's. That first VRDA was strong yet refined. From that point I was definitely hooked. Atypical for me, I smoked another one the next night. This was two years before I joined CS. Now I've got my VRDA's aging. (Thank you CS.)


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

The first one I ever had was a Monte #1, two x-mas' ago. It was great, and I haven't had another one since, or found a similar NC.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

RJ Vintage Churchill Tubo. My first and only GOOd CC I have had. Others were not in right conditions and some were most likely fake.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> RJ Vintage Churchill Tubo. My first and only GOOd CC I have had. Others were not in right conditions and some were most likely fake.


I take that back. I think it was a Pinar.:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

A '01 LSD Breva given to me by caskwith. Finally, in a few days, I'll have the '96 version to call my own.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

My first was a Cohiba I purchased in Cozumel while on a cruise several years ago. I've had a few other's in differnt latin american countries. All were purchased from shady vendors on the street.

Of course after getting serious about cigar smoking I'm almost certain that they were all fakes. So...I'm pretty sure I've actually never had one.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

My first was a San Cristobal La Fuerza from ATLHARP. It was stellar !


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> My first was a San Cristobal La Fuerza from ATLHARP. It was stellar !


Yeah I miss those still to this day! Fond memories...........

ATL


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

My first was a Vegas Robaina Famosos, I had mixed feelings about it at first, then I got hit with that unique cuban flavor, smooth ride down the slope since then.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

My first cuban that I knew about was a PSD4 I got from Par in the NST. I've been to Europe a few times, and I assme the cigars I bought at the shops there were cubans, but I knew nothing about cigars at that time. What made the PSD4 so great was the enviornment I smoked it. I was on vacation in Lutsen, MN with a large group of friends. We go up every summer and rent a cabin. We go hiking up rivers during the day, come back to the resort for a very large dinner, and then we :ss and:al. This year I brought up a bunch of cigars, my favorite of the bunch was the PSD4.

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m73/pooh31180/bobbandgarret.jpg

The link above is a pic of my friend and I on the deck of the resort on a beautifull star-lit night, enjoying a cigar and a cocktail (I'm the one with the glasses.)


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

My first cubans were some H Upmann Puritos I smoked in celebration of last year's rosebowl (Texas > USC). However, the first "premium" cuban I had was a on my honeymoon cruise last june that I bought in Grand Cayman. Don't worry, I didn't buy it from the woman in the minivan with the sign, Authentic Cuban Cigars, Best Prices in Town. 

I bought it at Churchill's, a habanos authorized dealer. The sad thing is, I was such a noob at the time I didn't realize I had been in the LCDH there, until a couple months later when I noticed the cutter I bought there said, "La Casa Del Habano" on it...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine was a p.c. sized Quintero that put me on my butt. I buzzed for a while and had not been smoking cigars that long before, however I picked up on alot of the flavors specific to a c.c. Long story short; little nauscious, great experience and hooked ever since.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice bump Todd. 

Mine was a Monte 2 that was just fantastic. Had to have had some age. I found it myself back in '04 and every other Monte I have has to deal with that standard.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

1st cuban cigar = Monte #2
Smoked in 1983 (not sure the age of the cigar).
Got it as a college graduation gift.
I can remember smoking this on the library steps, wondering what my next move in life was going to be....:z


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> 1982, home on leave, smoked a Montecristo #1 with an old man that went to my church, he died the next year and willed me over 30 boxes of great old smokes. Hooked ever since, but hadn't bought any boxes again til Mid 90s.
> Now I am standing at the base of the double black diamond slope motioning for other suckers to come on down.


Sounds like a dream I had once..


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Punch Punch


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

This was my first cigar which also happened to be Cuban...you know I was doomed from the start. Probably '95 or so...was at a company party for a small timeshare company I was working for at the time so very intimate. After an incredible big meal at a great Chinese restaurant the owner who had just been to Cuba cracked open a box of Monty 4's and just started throwing them around. I was in love...Felt like I was smoking the earth....and said to myself, this is something I can see myself doing for the rest of my life.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A Bolivar Royal Corona in Nassau back a few years....that is when the worm turned for me.


----------



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

I was spoiled! A Cohiba Esplendido!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

was back in 1990 its was a cohiba esplindido 1990 was sooo freaking good


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

WanderingUgly said:


> I was spoiled! A Cohiba Esplendido!


:dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Cazadores in 99


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

My first was one my sister brought back from canada, dont even remember it (11 years ago) So my first real one was on sunday and was a boli pc.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

First real one... SH II .....SLR serie A...damn good....From hey ...whata' ya' know..Todzilla!!

I had a fake or 2 when in Mexico like 7 or 8 yrs ago...I'm sure NOW they were fakes.


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahhh, my first cuban.... uh, hasn't happened yet.  

Some day.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Davidoff panatella size circa 1993.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> First real one... SH II .....SLR serie A...damn good....From hey ...whata' ya' know..Todzilla!!


:cb  :w


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

I had it back in early 1999, about a year after I started smoking cigars. It was given to me by a Greek classmate during a session we had as we were preparing a huge paper for presentation. It was a RyJ in a tube, rather small one. Was quite dry since he had no humidor. Enjoyed it nevertheless 

cohibaguy


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe I joined the party with a Party..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> I believe I joined the party with a Party..


Nice review.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

RyJ No 2.....a great beginner stick for the slippery dark side slope.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> I believe I joined the party with a Party..


Eureka.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine was Conchita. South Beach circa 2001.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I've yet to have an entire Cuban on my own...

With that said, however, my frend had a few Cohiba Esplendidos and Montecristo Cigarillos. He took out a Cohiba as I grabbed an in-house Easton Tinder Box Toro, and let me say, that few draws I did manage from his Cohiba were quite spectacular. He is my good buddy from here at school, and we enjoy an occasional smoke on the stairs of the Law building just outside our dorm. We also took the Montecristos with us, and had a couple of those. Let me tell you...for such a small smoke, those pack one of the biggest and best punches I've _ever_ had from a cigar. :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nice review.


I'm pretty sure that there are two periods in "Nice review.."

See, for example:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751669#post751669
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751667#post751667
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751665#post751665
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751663#post751663
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751660#post751660
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751657#post751657
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751655#post751655
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751654#post751654
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751653#post751653


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are two periods in "Nice review.."
> 
> See, for example:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=751669#post751669
> ...


Damn..


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Went to my local B & M without too much of a clue. Was recommended the montecristo joyita and the HDM du Maire. Smoked the joyita first but ended up buying a box of the du Maires!! The beginning of the end...........


Slip sliding away..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

A SCDH La Punta. Wow. Begin slope.


----------



## daygo718 (Jan 29, 2007)

First Cuban...

Cohiba Siglo III while I was on a Greek cruise last summer. That was when the addiction began! :ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Jose L Piedra. I shared a pack of 5 with the guys from my wedding party. We smoked them the nite before my wedding while playing cards. I honeymooned in Cuba and had a few H. Upmanns and a Siglo 1 while I was down there. Also brought back a box of RyJ mille fleurs and a box of RASCC home with me.


----------

